# Toothless hedgehog diet?



## kiwithehedgehog (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi, so i'm new to this forum, so I'm not quite sure that I'm posting this on the right spot. ? Anyway, I rescued a African Pygmy hedgehog from a Family that could no longer care for her. She had been rescued from the shelter, so they only estimated her age (2-3 years), and we've had her for almost a year. She's definitely older now. I noticed a little while ago that she was eating less, but still drinking, and eating mealworms. She was originally on an okayish cat kibble, but I switched her to one with more appropriate percentages which she ate for awhile. Well, the other night she was acting a little less lively, assumingly because she has less energy due to less food intake and is clearly getting older. I looked in her mouth while she was eating a mealie (that's the only thing she will currently eat) and noticed she has just 1 bottom tooth! Her gums aren't swollen or discolored, so I'm thinking it's just that she's ageing and can't crunch the kibble anymore. Now here's my problem: I mushed her food up into crumbs and a moist mix so she has two options. She's doesn't seem too happy about it:/. I've tried eggs, various fruits, and veggies and she has never been fond of anything but bugs and kibble. im at a loss of what I could feed her long term besides bugs. Has anyone experienced this issue? And what can I try? Thank you!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a toothless hedgehog that was a rescue. She would eat cat food that was moistened with water but you can try some canned cat food, they seem to like the pate style best. You can also try some meat baby food and see if she'll eat that.


----------

